# Finally had the Party!!



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I can not believe how much work it is to have a big party. Especially when I made all the decorations and the cake. I started in March some time learning how to make the flowers and how to decorate a cake. 

I talked about it here:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/246498-party.html

We had it at the Admiral's Manson on Mare Island, a very beautiful house built in the 1800's. About 100 people showed up and mom had a blast visiting with everyone. I'll post pictures after get them.

The party was on Saturday I had all week off and did not stop the entire week. Here are some pictures of the cake:



















Here are some of the flowers that were on the tables.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Cindy, that cake is amazing, the detail holy cow, I have never seen anything like this, what mom wouldn't love the love and thoughtfulness, your just the best daughter, can I adopt you:innocent: I can't wait to see more pictures. The flower arrangements, well they are adorable


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm sure she loved it!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a beautiful job on the cake and the rest of the decorations. Great job. I bet she had the time of her life.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cindy, that cake is amazing! And LOVE the flowers in the jars! So clever!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow! You are so talented. That cake!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*I can't believe I forgot !!*

Marty made some special dresses for the girls to celebrate.




























As you can see Daisy never cooperate for the camera.

Marty Thanks so much they are Beautiful!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How sweet is that. They look so cute.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh goodness, fantastic!!! A lot of work went into that party...The flowers, that cake, WOW, and the dresses, perfect


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow Cyndi, you are amazingly creative!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow!!! You did an awesome job, Cyndi!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful and I am sure that your Mom was tickled to think that the dresses were especially made to honor her 80th Birthday! Cake was fantastic and a true work of art. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The cake is absolutely beautiful, if that does not say 'made with love' I don't know what does. The detail and colours are so pretty. All of your decorations and the girls dresses are adorable. What a special day for your Mom and you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, the cake and the flowers are beautiful. I love the girls personalized party dresses that Marti made, so adorable and unique ... their grandma had to feel so special and loved.

You are very talented and creative! Great job!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am very impressed by that cake...WOW. You must have been a nervous wreck transporting it. How* did *you do it?


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes moving it was the worse part. I had it in my lap and Dave was driving. I took more flowers to cover the cracks. And I took the 80 off and put it back on after transport.

When I get the pictures from the photographer I'll post them.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wowzers! I'm impressed. Everything looked great--the cake, the flowers, The Girls. I hope you had a blast!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amazing! Simply amazing! Everything is so well thought out & executed! The cake is a work of art & the flowers were perfect. The girls dresses were also exquisite. Kudos to you Cindy for the loving expressions that your mom got to enjoy. 80----it seems a long way off but it comes quickly . . . you should go into business, really!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Amazing! Simply amazing! Everything is so well thought out & executed! The cake is a work of art & the flowers were perfect. The girls dresses were also exquisite. Kudos to you Cindy for the loving expressions that your mom got to enjoy. 80----it seems a long way off but it comes quickly . . . you should go into business, really!


Ha, ha. She would get paid about 30 cents an hour. All those hand made decorations on the cake must have taken more than forty hours of work. The cake itself ....OMG....some things can only be done out of love. :wub: 
Cindy, what kind of cake is under the fondant? I hope you have a picture of the cake slices.


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow everything is so intricately detailed. Just beautiful. I love love love the dresses. I need a talented friend like Marty. I'm sure your Mom loved and appreciated everything you did for her special day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylvia you are so right I started making the flowers the first of August. I made the cake two weeks ahead and put in freezer. Party was on a Saturday I started decorating the cake on Thursday. I could not do it for a living no one could pay what I would charge 
I plan on continuing to make cakes but only on my schedule. 
I don't know if I have any pictures of the cake cut as we had a photographer. I am still waiting for the pictures. But I made a chocolate cake with a simple cream cheese filling. The cake is from a Craftsy class from James Rosselle.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That is the coolest cake I ever saw!! and you made it yourself!! :aktion033::aktion033:

I bet your mom had a blast! And I love the dresses the girls wore!:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Woozer what a great party. You are very talented.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow Cindy! You are so talented! 
What an amazing cake and decorations.
Can't wait to see more pictures!!!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I believe this link will go to a slideshow of the party pictures.
Lots of people, friends and family.

80_bday by Cindy Thom | Photobucket

Enjoy
Oh if it asks for a password it is Birthday


----------

